# Favorite Inland Fisheries



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Since there doesn't seem to be much action in the Walleye and Saugeye Discussions forum, I figured I'd try to get something started.

Obviously Ohio is flanked with 'eye fisheries, with Erie and the river. How about inland fisheries? Where are your favorite spots around the state to chase them? What are the dominant tactics -- rigging, jigging, trolling? 

I'm interested to learn more about some opportunities in the state other than the ones that get a ton of recognition, especially where a guy can chase them from a johnboat or small aluminum v-bottom. 

I've fished for them in the upground reservoirs of Northwest Ohio with some success, but not much. We mostly trolled crankbaits along riprap at night or floated minnows under slip bobbers. The nice thing was my friends and I were all broke and couldn't afford anything more than junky johnboats, but that was enough to fish many of those reservoirs. We loaded them in the bed of a truck and used an electric trolling motor to get around.

Those were the good days, before jobs and responsibilities.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Well by the fish Im holdin and my name, WB is the place for me too be!!!!!!!!!!!Never know what yall get.


----------



## Nemo7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Look at central ohio posts and you'll find plenty. Most that stock them regularly can be great fisheries. Which you like depends on how you like to fish. I like alum,hoover, and buckeye, but those are the closest to me. I will say don't waste your time on buckeye when the pleasure boaters get out though. I like them all for different reasons though and at different times of year.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I like CJ Brown for walleye starting around mid May and it's close. Only a half hour away. Early spring and late fall when I can't do much at CJ, I go to Indian. Have also made a couple camping/fishing trips to Alum Creek during the summer the past 4 years and caught a few saugeye and a lot of white bass. Like the lake and the campground but not sure I'll go again as the catylitic converter was cut off my truck while I was out fishing the last time we were there. Have also been to Salt Fork. I think it's a nice lake but a bit far for a weekend camping trip. Maybe a 3 day or week trip. Stopped there for 3 days, 2 years ago on the tail end of an early October vacation. Managed to catch a few saugeye off the camping beach but really know nothing about the lake. Have fished Caesers Creek 7 times for saugeye and caught only one. In fact for me Ceasers Creek has been the worst as far as catching anything, be it bluegill, crappie, bass, catfish or saugeye.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

even though the eye fishery took a downturn for awhile at pymatuning, it is on the comeback and i still like this lake best, followed by mosquito. pymatuning has a great bass population as well as really good crappie and other panfish angling. the lake is not overrun with jet skies, water skiers and other disruptive forces as it has a 20hp limit.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

I live near Mosquito,Berlin,Milton and West Branch and all are great fishing depending on what time of year and West Branch has both Saugeye and Walleye.Milton is probably my favorite of these,very little pressure great fish numbers and a little smaller so it gets easy to run around and check alot of diffrent areas out quickly.You name it you can do it,ice off vibe,night time throwing jigs or cranks for spawning walleye and you don't need a boat,trolling anytime,weed/flooded timber jigging etc. They got it all.
Now the best lake Ive been in Ohio is Indian Lake,this lakes like six feet on average so at ice off these fish are packed in any little hole and this lake heats up fast so action starts quickly.Soon after the troll bite and jig bite becomes outrageous and you get alot of nice fish.Now what's really fun is that these are saugeye and saugeyes fight like northerns and they will hit cranks up to 5mph alot of times right in your wake.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

I myself mosquito! Did very well last year !! Cant wait till this year. Ive fished berlin, and west branch, always go back to skeeter..


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Through the month of May we were catching nice eyes' and a lot too. We trolled the east side of the 225 bridge. If it wasnt a 22+ walleye we were pulling in then we were getting the crappie


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

mosquito is easy to fish with good numbers,but once you learn berlin, it's hard to beat. milton is good also. these would be my pick for best inland waters for walleye.


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Moony, I sent you a pm with a question.


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

Mosquito for numbers,Berlin for bigger fish. Never fished Milton or WB.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

When in doubt fish under the dams. 'eyes love the "bubble" line


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

For me, it has to be Berlin. I've done so well there in the last 2-3 yrs since I've actually learned it. In the past 2 weeks, a friend and I have been doing really well there. Two 26", one 26 1/4 and a 25 1/2. One big one every day plus the others we caught. Lots of numbers. I fish it pretty much yr round including thru the ice which also pays off well. Was there this Jan or Feb when the guy pulled out that 32 or 33 incher thru the ice. (It was in the field and fish report)


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Just watched a walleye trolling show on STO about mosquito last night. Very informative and the were slayin' em.


----------

